# Which Camera apps do you use?



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2019)

If any. For the longest time I used a ported Lenovo camera app with my mate 9 but since I have been updated to pie that no longer works and i am stuck with the stock camera app.

What are some of the camera apps that you use or use the most?

I dont mind if its freemium or premium app. I understand that sometimes you have to spend a little green to get some quality


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 19, 2019)

None... whatever is in the Samsung S9+ (and what was in the S6) works just fine. If I need better pics, I use the dSLR. 

If you are looking for a new app, it may help those around you to share what you are actually looking for in said app.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> None... whatever is in the Samsung S9+ (and what was in the S6) works just fine. If I need better pics, I use the dSLR.
> 
> If you are looking for a new app, it may help those around you to share what you are actually looking for in said app.



Not looking for anything in particular. Just curious to what people are using


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 19, 2019)

I use the default one. Some apps like Facebook and Instagram or whatever makes the Quilty of the photos worse. I use App Photogrid to Edit them. Like those apps add a Grey effect to video/photo


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 19, 2019)

Default. Point n shoot.


----------



## Ebo (Apr 19, 2019)

I use none, simply because I cant stick to a picture since i, too ugly


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 19, 2019)

None .... like movies and music on phones, if I'm going to listen, watch or edit, the idea of doing so on a $15 - $45 hardware subsystem doesn't warrant my T & E.   If I'm going to bother to edit a photo, I'll use one from a camera.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> None .... like movies and music on phones, if I'm going to listen, watch or edit, the idea of doing so on a $15 - $45 hardware subsystem doesn't warrant my T & E.   If I'm going to bother to edit a photo, I'll use one from a camera.



Its not so much about the editing but some apps can 'unlock' certain features or might have better handling or 'Ai/parameters' when it comes to taking photos. 

But for the most part i agree. I dont edit pictures on my phone. I save all that work for when im at home and i can plug the memory card into a reader on PC


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 19, 2019)

The default Android 9 has. Pixel 32GB.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

I use the creatively named "Open Camera" on Android by Mark Harman. It has all of the features one would expect along with a few more that are generally not found in stock camera apps. The key features for me originally is that it does not show you ads or "spy" on you. It's impressive, completely open source and updated only when needed.


----------



## Komshija (Apr 19, 2019)

Mostly stock Lenovo camera with my previous smartphone - Lenovo Vibe X2. Now stock Meizu camera with my Meizu 16th. Before these two I used Camera FV5 with my Oppo R819.


----------



## vectoravtech (Apr 28, 2019)

theres a cool one for constant zooming called camera clash. seizure warning


----------



## biffzinker (May 4, 2019)

Stock camera app included in Samsung's Android 9 update on the Note 9.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (May 4, 2019)

Ported Google GCam works wonders in my 1+ 3T.


----------



## Ebo (May 4, 2019)

I use the one that makes my phone dissapear, so i dont ever have to think of that junk again.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 4, 2019)

depend the phone i use ... but recently the one i got had more than decent, almost excellent camera app ... so unlike my previous attempt with Samsung or LG i don't need to change it (and full root plus debloat in case of Samsung ... )

the stock app from Nokia, which should be the standard google one since Nokia is close to stock android, looked more like the pixel camera app on my Nokia 8 and on the Pocophone F1 the stock app do more than decent pictures (some shot i took, even have been used for my workplace promotion on their website and various social media platform )


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 4, 2019)

oh my ive loads, canon ios app, firecaptue, sharpcap, deepskystacker. Pipp, autostacker,registax, with loads of photoshop there are more but these are the main everyday ones.


----------



## JovHinner123 (May 9, 2019)

iPhone's default camera and then I edit with VSCO.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I use the creatively named "Open Camera" on Android by Mark Harman. It has all of the features one would expect along with a few more that are generally not found in stock camera apps. The key features for me originally is that it does not show you ads or "spy" on you. It's impressive, completely open source and updated only when needed.


I'm definitely trying that on my Note 8 as I'm really not keen on the new Pie update to the stock camera, amongst other Pie 'improvements'.


----------



## Shihab (May 12, 2019)

Stock camera, but I keep Open Camera installed and configured for when I'm looking to take shots that I don't want to be found easily when the phone is searched...
For general point-and-shoot photography, I really don't see a need to have something other than Google's cam. But of course, OEMs have to add their "value."


----------



## psyko12 (May 12, 2019)

Stock camera app on my Mate 10 Pro and put watermarks using snapseed.
I read that ported GCam modded for Huawei(other phones) work like a treat too.


----------



## Mitchie23 (Jun 9, 2019)

Which kind of app? for photo editing? I use Lightroom CC and VSCO for filters and other enhancements. quality isnt compromised, just don't overdo the contrast and sharpness


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 9, 2019)

i use stock camera app the push it through snapseed or instagram


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 9, 2019)

Stock camera app on my lg k4 2017.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 9, 2019)

I can never find one that's perfect for everything so have quite a lot installed, most are on one of the home screens but some are still in the app drawer.


----------



## vectoravtech (Jun 9, 2019)

heres a good sample of an end product that can be made by dpth. This site uses the 2d created by it to make real 3d xp bliss in 3d but its not blurred in the background like it would be if dpth made a 2d first. By the way dpth has two modes 2d and 3d. http://depthy.me is a website that makes real 3d pictures from 2d. I installed a gcam port to try this also with lense blur.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 9, 2019)

Stock app on Lumia 640 XL. I don't really need anymore than that, and when I bothered looking through the Store, I didn't find anything that called my attention...


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm definitely trying that on my Note 8 as I'm really not keen on the new Pie update to the stock camera, amongst other Pie 'improvements'.



Open Camera is pretty decent, it's one of my faves out of the 40+ I have installed, good image quality and fast to do whatever it is you want out of it.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jun 17, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Open Camera is pretty decent, it's one of my faves out of the 40+ I have installed, good image quality and fast to do whatever it is you want out of it.



Haven't tried this one yet. But if it stands out among 40+ apps you have, I think I should give it a go.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2019)

JovHinner123 said:


> Haven't tried this one yet. But if it stands out among 40+ apps you have, I think I should give it a go.


You really should. It's a solid and well developed camera app.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Stock Google camera app and Snapseed for editing if needed. Pixel 3.


----------



## Lorec (Jun 17, 2019)

Samsung S8 - default. 
I mean stock is just good enough, back in the day (gingerbread etc) cam app was a necessity though


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jun 18, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> Stock Google camera app and Snapseed for editing if needed. Pixel 3.


I've used Snapseed before too. Works great and offers unique features that other normal photo editing apps don't have.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 23, 2019)

Can't remember if I metioned it or not, but Perfectly Clears is awesome, it uses whatever cam you asign to take the pic with, then it tweaks everything and the end result isn't just a saturated mess. Really good bit of software - it also has a slider so you can compare before n after which is very handy.


----------



## Mitchie23 (Jul 16, 2019)

For photo editing, I usually use Lightroom CC, Snapseed, and VSCO. It's very easy to use, plus it's free! I don't normally use filters for editing. I think it will be a great app for you to achieve a more Instagrammable feed


----------



## BroBQ (Jul 26, 2019)

Open Camera is great


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 30, 2019)

Mitchie23 said:


> For photo editing, I usually use Lightroom CC, Snapseed, and VSCO. It's very easy to use, plus it's free! I don't normally use filters for editing. I think it will be a great app for you to achieve a more Instagrammable feed


Yea, those are good also.


----------



## denrick (Aug 1, 2019)

I have the Open Camera on my phone though I use the stock app most of the time.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't always use my camera because I'm afraid I'll steal someone's soul, but when I do, I use Open Camera.


----------



## menersat (Dec 6, 2019)

So which camera did you choose? have you decided already?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 9, 2019)

Stock iPhone app


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 9, 2019)

menersat said:


> So which camera did you choose? have you decided already?




Still using the stock camera app. I'll probably give open camera a go at some point


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 9, 2019)

Well I find the stock camera app better cause some others look awful as some don't operate correctly or use lame  ass effects like when you do video or just camera shooting looks incorrect or just slow capturing


----------



## Asemy (Apr 17, 2020)

I use the iPhone default app cause I got only 32GB of memory.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Apr 17, 2020)

Since getting my Mi Note 10 a few months ago, I've been trying out gcam. (Google Camera) - It's quite nice.


----------



## Kissamies (May 6, 2020)

The stock app of iOS, is there some better ones for iPhone?


----------



## theFOoL (May 6, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> The stock app of iOS, is there some better ones for iPhone?


Nope, most camera Apps from stores like to Add poor Filters where the stock ones do not. Compare stock to a store  one and you'll notice it


----------



## miller11 (May 22, 2020)

I've been using Google Camera for a long time as an alternative for the default one, but after a long period of time I understood that there is no difference. A lot of people say that default cameras much better because they are optimized to specific hardware.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2020)

miller11 said:


> A lot of people say that default cameras much better because they are optimized to specific hardware.


Some of them are. It depends on the camera and the maker.


----------

